# Transfert de site iweb sur un autre Mac



## JulietteGuibaud (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et tous, 

j'ai créé un site Iweb sur mon Macbook et je l'ai publié en ftp (pas sur mobileme)
Je dois maintenant le transférer sur un autre Mac pour qu'une autre personne que moi puisse s'occuper du site et je ne sais pas comment faire.

1) Dois-je publier mon site dans un dossier et l'importer dans Iweb, mais comment faire ?
2) Y'a-t-il une sorte de fichier source avec tout le site ? Je ne sais pas où le trouver ni comment l'importer dans iweb...

J'attends vos lumières les amis... ça serait un sacré coup de pouce


----------



## monvilain (3 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Il te faut juste passer le fichier domain.sites qui contient ton site en format iWeb. (comme un .doc pour Word)


Si tu publies ton site, tu ne peux plus le re-intégrer dans iWeb...

Attention, ce fichier "domain.sites" est aussi à sauvegarder en cas de pépin de ton Mac.


----------



## JulietteGuibaud (3 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, 
est-ce que tu sais où je peux trouver ce fichier et comment le passer en format iweb ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h05 ----------

Excuse moi je viens juste de voir le lien dans ton post.


----------



## monvilain (3 Juin 2010)

Le fichier est déja 'en format iWeb'.

Tu as juste à le passer à ton ami.

Il est dans

Maison > Bibliothéque > Application support > iWeb domaine


ps: Tu peux te servir de spotlight pour le trouver.

ps2: je t'ai mis un lien (en bleu) sur le mot "domain.sites" qui expliquait justement....

Voili voilou

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------




JulietteGuibaud a dit:


> Excuse moi je viens juste de voir le lien dans ton post.



Pas de prob.


----------



## JulietteGuibaud (3 Juin 2010)

Encore moi, désolée mais je viens de copier le fichier Domain dans le dossier que tu m'as indiqué, mais quand j'ouvre Iweb le site n'y est pas et je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir.

Tu sais ce qu'il faut faire ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

Encore une fois j'ai parlé trop vite.
Il suffisait d'ouvrir le site à partir de son emplacement dans Aplication Support / Iweb / Domain et pas d'ouvrir Iweb en premier, ce qui écrasait mon fichier copié en créant un nouveau site.
Et c'était marqué dans l'aide Iweb rubrique 
Modification de votre site à partir d'un autre ordinateur

Tourner sept fois sa langue dans sa bouche...


----------



## monvilain (3 Juin 2010)

Je vais corriger mon tutoriel; tu as raison. J'avais oublié cette précision.


----------



## meinMac (29 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 

Je rebondis sur le sujet car je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet concernant ma situation: 

Je dois transférer un site iweb sur un autre mac qui a déjà un site créé sur SON iweb donc un fichier domaine bien rempli. 
Lorsque je copie le fichier domaine que je veux importer dans le fichier domaine existant, il me propose de remplacer un certain nombre de fichier déjà existant. 
Si je remplace tous ces fichiers, lorsque j'ouvre iweb je découvre le site que je voulais importer mais plus aucune trace de l'ancien site...... 
Comment faire pour ajouter ce site sans enlever les liens vers l'ancien....

La seule manière que j'ai trouvé pour le moment est d'importer le site sous un fichier renommé domaine_2 et lorsque je veux l'ouvrir je le renomme juste domaine et j'écarte le fichier domaine initial. 

Pas facile à expliquer mais déjà merci pour vos suggestions.


----------



## monvilain (30 Janvier 2012)

meinMac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je rebondis sur le sujet car je n'ai rien trouvé sur internet concernant ma situation:
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Il ne faut pas modifier le nom de fichier" Domain" mais créer plusieurs dossiers contenant les fichiers Domain.

Détail de la manipulation ici: http://www.iweb-forum.com/t167-gerer-plusieurs-sites-web

Sous LION, pour ouvrir le fichier souhaité, il y à une nouveauté: http://www.iweb-forum.com/t1467-fichiers-domain-et-lion

Bon courage.


----------



## meinMac (31 Janvier 2012)

merci, ça fonctionne super bien ! 
A bientôt


----------



## baliforb (7 Février 2012)

Hi guys,,

Je vient de faire formater mon mac mini et tous reinstaler avec lion etc..le truc c est que mon Iweb avait toutes mes donner de plus de 2 mois de travail de mon future site web.. et le nouveau ai vierge !!!
ggrrr j ai retrouver mes dossier mais JE N ARRIVE PAS A LES REIMPORTER DANS IWEB POUR CONTINUER ET FINIR LE BOULOT ..

Merci de me sortir de la !! : )

Cheers

baliforb


----------



## Powerdom (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

vous êtes bien en possession de l'ancien fichier "domain" de iweb ?


----------



## steinway59 (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour!
j'ai le même problème

j'avais mon mac sous snow, j'ai formaté puis suis passé à Mountain Lion
entre temps j'ai sauvegardé le fichier "domain" de mon site
je clique droit et demande de l'ouvrir avec iweb, et là il m'ouvre iweb sur un site vide et me demande de choisir un modèle de page comme pour créer un nouveau site
Or, quand je regarde les informations du fichier, il pèse plus de 300 Mo

Mon site est-il perdu? 

c'est bon j'ai trouvé la réponse ici! 
http://forums.macg.co/forum-iweb/comment-recuperer-mon-site-sur-iweb-535362.html


----------



## gege29s (25 Février 2013)

Pour info,
j'ai eu le même problème et je ne trouvais plus mon "domain" iWeb dans ma *bibliothèque *pour le remplacer par mon domain sauvegardé.
Je  l'ai retrouvé en appuyant sur alt et menu "aller" dans le finder.
Ensuite application support, iweb , supprimer domain et remplacer pâr la sauvegarde.



baliforb a dit:


> Hi guys,,
> 
> Je vient de faire formater mon mac mini et tous reinstaler avec lion etc..le truc c est que mon Iweb avait toutes mes donner de plus de 2 mois de travail de mon future site web.. et le nouveau ai vierge !!!
> ggrrr j ai retrouver mes dossier mais JE N ARRIVE PAS A LES REIMPORTER DANS IWEB POUR CONTINUER ET FINIR LE BOULOT ..
> ...


----------



## TcheLovieK (9 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je ne sais pas si j'ai exactement le même problème que vous Travaillant sur deux ordinateurs différents, je voudrais transférer un site créé sur iWeb de l'ordinateur n°1 au n°2.
Or, sur le 2, j'ai déjà quelques sites que je ne voudrais surtout pas perdre.

Je précise que tous mes sites, sur les deux ordinateurs, *sont publiés par FTP*, donc sur iWeb sur "dossier local"
J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas de fichier domain comme vous en parlez
Et je voudrais être sûr, en important un site de l'ordi 1, de ne pas écraser ceux de l'ordi 2

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Est-ce que la solution se trouve dans vos réponses et je n'ai rien compris ? 

Ma config : 
Ordi 1 : MacBook Pro, OS 10.7.4, iWeb 3.0.4
Ordi 2 : iMac, OS 10.7.5, iWeb 3.0.4

Merci !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

il est dans votre dossier utilisateur (icone petite maison) / Bibliothèque / application support / iWeb / domain.


----------



## Ciroja (31 Octobre 2013)

Et bien, moi non plus je ne trouve pas ce fichier domaine.site ? Je ne trouve d'ailleurs même pas de répertoire iWeb dans Bibliothèque / application support / ?? 

Ni dans mon iMac source, ni dans mon Mac Pro de destination. Il semble que ce répertoire iWeb n'existe pas, alors que mon site (machine source) existe toujours bien dans iWeb.

Je constate aussi que le répertoire Bibliothèque / application support / ne se trouve pas dans ma "maison" , mais ce situe un degré plus haut dans la structure des répertoires, soit Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque / application support 

Je suis passé sous Maverick pour les deux machines ?!
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée  ?


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (8 Mai 2014)

Ciroja a dit:


> Je constate aussi que le répertoire Bibliothèque / application support / ne se trouve pas dans ma "maison" , mais ce situe un degré plus haut dans la structure des répertoires, soit Macintosh HD / Bibliothèque / application support
> 
> Je suis passé sous Maverick pour les deux machines ?!
> Quelqu'un a t'il une idée  ?


Je te réponds sans doute trop tard, mais cela servira à d'autres. 

Le dossier Bibliothèque est masqué sous Mavericks. 
Il faut se mettre sur Macintosh / Utilisateurs / "ta maison", 
puis Présentation > Afficher les options de présentations, 
et cocher "Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque". 

Tu retrouveras alors le dossier Application Support / iWeb comme avant.  


Par ailleurs, j'ai une question concernant iWeb sous Mavericks. 
Je cherche à transférer un site iWeb d'un MacBook Pro sous Snow Leopard (10.6.8) avec iWeb 3.0.4 à un MacBook sous Mavericks (10.9.2) avec iWeb 2.0.4. Mais, impossible d'ouvrir le fichier domain sous iWeb Mavericks, il affiche ce message d'erreur :  


> Impossible douvrir le fichier ~/Library/Application Support/iWeb/Domain.sites2.


Je suppose que le problème vient de la version d'iWeb et non de Mavericks. Mais est-ce qu'iWeb a régressé de version avec Mavericks ? car toutes les màj de cette machine sont plus récentes ! ou il y a màj spéciale iLife (je n'utilisais pas cette suite avant de vouloir ouvrir ce site iWeb) ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ciroja (8 Mai 2014)

Merci merci   Non ce n'est pas trop tard. Je n'avais pas de solution !


----------



## r e m y (9 Mai 2014)

Orange-SiOuxSie a dit:


> Par ailleurs, j'ai une question concernant iWeb sous Mavericks.
> Je cherche à transférer un site iWeb d'un MacBook Pro sous Snow Leopard (10.6.8) avec iWeb 3.0.4 à un MacBook sous Mavericks (10.9.2) avec iWeb 2.0.4. Mais, impossible d'ouvrir le fichier domain sous iWeb Mavericks,




iWeb n'a pas régressé avec Mavericks ... Apple a laissé tombé iWeb depuis Lion!

Donc c'est toujours la version qui existait sur SnowLeopard qu'il faut utiliser avec Mavericks (il continue de fonctioner malgré quelques bogues par-ci par-là, et des fonctionnalités liées a feu MobileMe qui forcément ne sont plus utilisables)

Je ne sais pas comment tu as réinstallé cette vieille version 2.04 d'iWeb sur Mavericks, mais il faut que tu retrouves la version 3.04 qui était sur ton Mac précédent et ainsi tu pourras réouvrir ton fichier domain


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (11 Mai 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment tu as réinstallé cette vieille version 2.04 d'iWeb sur Mavericks, mais il faut que tu retrouves la version 3.04 qui était sur ton Mac précédent et ainsi tu pourras réouvrir ton fichier domain


Merci. 

Je n'ai jamais installé iWeb, ni touché à iLife. Ce MacBook était sous Leopard / iLife '08 à l'achat et il est passé par toutes les màj de OS X depuis sans exception, une par une. 
J'ai toujours pensé que iLife se mettait à jour avec OS X mais, apparemment, je suis restée à iLife '08 (puisque j'ai aussi iPhoto, iDVD et iMovie 7). Wikipedia vient de m'apprendre que les màj d'iLife étaient à part / payantes. 

Si iWeb n'est plus commercialisé dans la dernière version d'iLife, il n'y a donc pas moyen de récupérer iWeb 3.0.4 d'iLife '11 ? Sauf trouver un vieux DVD d'install d'iLife '11 ?


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2014)

Exactement&#8230; il faudrait trouver un DVD d'iLife'11

Mais si sur le MacBook Pro tu as iWeb 3.04 (celui qui a créé le fichier Domain), récupères iWeb sur ce MacBook Pro et copie-le sur le nouveau MacBook n'ayant qu'iWeb 2.04.

Ca devrait marcher


----------

